# Huawei K3765 USB Modem Install Issues,



## DarknessDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Ive searched the net but couldent find anything on this topic anywhere. 

Does anyone know how to (if possible) install or 'trick' windows server 2003 into installing the modem drivers for the Huawei K3765 USB modem?

Main issue im having is the program that comes with the Dongle get to the install program, after all the extracting is done, then decides to tell me that i need admin rights to install the program! Thing is im logged in as admin, so if anyone knows anyway either around this or how to get past the modem being a usb cd ram drive to getting to the point of installing the modem drivers that would be great 

Thanks DD


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried right clicking on the file and choosing run as admin


----------



## DarknessDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah no go tho.... still throws up the error..... im stumped as to what i can do or try...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the one i bought when i was in thailand,

i plugged it in 

then had to click an icon on the desktop to finish installing it


----------



## DarknessDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

hmmmmm.... well i managed to get the modem installed manually (ie manualy told it where the drivers where for the modem side of things) using a program (that is provided as part of the install funnily enough lol) that changes the usb device from CD mode to Modem mode, now the problem i face is this:

im getting the 628 error code, tells me that the remote computer either didnt respond or terminated the connection before it could be established... thing is it accepts the user name and password for the connection then flashes up the 628 error after trying to register on the network. ive gone to the vodafone forums.... nada (well from the australian one anyway, the uk one was some help but not all the info is relevant to the australian network)

so does anyone know what the settings are for the australian Vodafone network for their pre-paid mobile broadband and/or how to change the APN settings on the modem or thru the Vodafone mobile connect software...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does it have a valid pre paid sim in it


----------

